# What is Difference Factory-Renews vs Refurbished?



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Spoke with CSR and said factory renews are rebuilt and tested.
So what is the difference between those and refurbished?
The Woots were listed as refurbished and looks to be from Tivo.
Any one know? Thanks.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

My guess is that there is no difference. Refurbished is a general term used by many, but factory renewed sounds better. Woot sells a lot of refurbs and just generally uses that term for them, so I bet they go through the same process.


----------



## kllr13b (Jan 24, 2011)

My Woot refurb is in new condition. There are no marks, scuffs etc. So far I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## arentol (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup, other than coming in a plain brown box my Woot refurb looks newer than most new electronics that I have purchased in my life.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Doesn't matter. Since the software is also refurbished


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

arentol said:


> Yup, other than coming in a plain brown box my Woot refurb looks newer than most new electronics that I have purchased in my life.


In the past the refurb TiVos had used hard drives, you can check the time on the drive with programs like HD Tune, or look at the drive mfg date. If your going to update the drive that issue goes away.


----------



## arentol (Jan 24, 2011)

lessd said:


> In the past the refurb TiVos had used hard drives, you can check the time on the drive with programs like HD Tune, or look at the drive mfg date. If your going to update the drive that issue goes away.


I am seriously considering getting the 3 year warranty to ensure that my life-time sub pays for itself compared to a $12.95 sub. Then if the drive ever dies after those 3 years are up I will get a replacement drive online since I won't be able to break my warranty anymore at that point.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> Doesn't matter. Since the software is also refurbished


good one!


----------



## robby818 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought two Woot Premieres. My housemate bought two. Three of them have Nov. mfr. stickers and one is from Oct. All of them have new front clear plastic pieces. All of them came with new remotes. The only indication of prior use is on the Oct unit which had some dust on the fan blades. They all perform like new.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

When I bought mine back in October, it registered with a 1 year warranty, and I still have the option to buy a 3 year warranty on the unit.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

I also got the woot refurb premiere.

How much is the 3 year warranty through Tivo?

thanks!


----------



## BTDFXD (Oct 31, 2007)

$39.95 but as I understand it that is good for a "one time" replacement only. Once you use it is gone. Given the instability of the Premier units, might be a worthwhile investment.


----------

